# Am I an ISTJ or an INTJ?



## Lousia (Apr 19, 2017)

I've just read the rest. To me, you're an INTP, because of the way you were as a child and the way you approach things, the way that you try to understand them, you're an analyzer. ISTPs are much more straight to the point, you're not, you take different paths until you get to understand the whole thing, and that's much more of an INTP side than an ISTP's.


----------



## Deathy_chan (Nov 15, 2016)

Lousia:35695266 said:


> I've just read the rest. To me, you're an INTP, because of the way you were as a child and the way you approach things, the way that you try to understand them, you're an analyzer. ISTPs are much more straight to the point, you're not, you take different paths until you get to understand the whole thing, and that's much more of an INTP side than an ISTP's.


So you don't think I'm F or E or that I have autism?


----------



## Lousia (Apr 19, 2017)

No, I think you're going to grow more mature and perhaps your F side will evolve a bit.
MBTI type are built with time but it's still kind of of a mechanism, and from what you said about feelings, you don't analyze them or feel closed to people's feelings automatically, you're distanced from them because as you said, you tend to use your logic before all of that. So no, you're not F. You don't seem a E to me, perhaps that will change with time, but you tend to like to spend your time alone so you can find ressources back. 
And no, you don't have autism, it's not because you don't feel close to people's feelings that you are autistic, he took one symptom to put a diagnostic, which is not relevant in this case (at least, to me).


----------



## Deathy_chan (Nov 15, 2016)

I think I'm more sure about my type. Thanks to all who helped me.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Deathy_chan said:


> I think I'm more sure about my type. Thanks to all who helped me.


What did you conclude in?


----------



## Lousia (Apr 19, 2017)

sannejamila said:


> what did you conclude in?


intp


----------

